# Dominus Armoured Seige Bombard



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Good Evening, 

Reading through IA Apocalypse Second Edition earlier today, i noticed that two entries in the IG section have no image, only a redacted type stamp bearing the word 'Inconcessus'.
One of the entries was for the Omega Pattern Marcharius; the other for the Dominus Armoured Seige Bombard. As most of you will know: the Omega Marcharius has been released already but before IA Apocalypse Second Edition. This provoked my curiosity as the Omega has an entry in the book it was released before. Logic dictates... 

I intended to email FW about this but when i mentioned it to my brother he suggested the enquiry be made via their FaceSpace page because a reply can be provided quicker, and as i have no FaceSpace profile, he offered to do it.

The result can be seen here:

Comment On ForgeWorld's Page 

Look forward to a massive new Artillery piece. Crassus based, with a Triple Bombard Seige Cannon armament. 

SGMAlice


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Now that sounds like fun. Although i would have thought that a single, larger caliber weapon would have been more efficient from a payload point of view. On the other hand multiple mortars would give a higher rate of fire and better enemy supression. Very interesting.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Someone get me a bucket, that beast sounds like an IW's wet dream.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, can't wait for the D.A.S.B....I already have a super-heavy detachment (3 of them, 900 points) in my army list on my computer

Get a move on FW...time is short.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Could you throw up a repost/summary of what was stated on their FB page? China frowns on that sort of thing.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Cadian81st said:


> Could you throw up a repost/summary of what was stated on their FB page? China frowns on that sort of thing.



The initial question and FW's reponse:

My question posted by my Brother:



> In relation to IA Apocalypse 2nd Ed:
> The Omega Pattern Macharius has its entry Image redacted with the word 'Inconcessus'; As does the Dominus Armoured Siege Bombard.
> Given that the Omega Macharius was released before IA Apocalypse 2nd Ed was yet is still in it: Are you going to be making a model for the Dominus?


ForgeWorld's Response:



> Forge World
> Yes! We just don't know when. The Macharius Omega was not finished in time to be photographed in the book, but ultimately was finished faster than we expected.



SGMAlice


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Great thank you!


----------

